# Table Reinforcement?



## billfranklin (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi,

I have a 1 and 1/8 inch MDF core router table that sagged in the middle after 2 years. The manufacturer is going to replace the table and I don't want this to happen again. I am considering putting at 1/4 inch aluminum plate under the entire table (except for the lift area) to prevent sag in the future on the replacement table. I have had a Freud FT3000VCE router installed and I am going to replace it with a lift and PC7518 which will be even more weight. I have tried to research the issue with sagging but can't get a clear picture of how big an issue this is.

My question is:

Is this MDF sagging issue an unusual occurence making my reinforcement plans over kill?



Thanks for your input. Bill


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Instead of covering the whole bottom with a 1/4" aluminum plate you could try 2 pieces angle. I don't know how your table is mounted & to what. You could also mount it on top of 3/4" ply just to add a little more thickness. For MDF material I like to have at least 1-1/2" thickness for the top to help with sagging. Cut out middle section for router.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Use steel right angle section. 2 pieces at least about 3/4" x 3/4" and 3/16" thick.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on angle iron.. steel or aluminum will work. The dimension isn't really important. If there's a nearby metal show, you might get a heckuva deal on a couple of short pieces!


----------



## billfranklin (Dec 10, 2009)

I appreciate everyone's comments. Unfortunately, the table came with steel angles, attached on each side of the plate opening. The table failed anyway, that is why I am looking at a full width support. I will look at a way to better utilize angles than the original. Thanks, Bill


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Bill,
I think you will always have a sagging problem with any MDF table less than 1 1/2" thick. I would suggest mounting whole the table on a piece of 3/4" ply. If that sags you have a real problem.


----------

